# pulled up the linoleum does it have asbestos?



## KHouse75

Was the house build after 1972? If so, it's probably not asbestos but only a test can tell you that.

If it does contain asbestos, you've already disturbed it and put asbestos fibers into the air. You'd probably want an abatement company to come in and remove it and test and clean other areas in your house.

Do you see any fibers in it or does it just look like paper?


----------



## bonniemel

Looks like paper really thick strong grey construction paper. The "glue" on the back side is clear/yellow like say a wood glue looks when dried. I don't notice "fibers" but I didn't look hard. 

The house was built 30 years ago so we are in the time frame when this stuff may have been used. 

Do you think we can continue with our plan and just cover it over with motar and backing board motar and tile and be safe???


----------



## JazMan

Hi Bonnie,

You're right that backing probably contains asbestos. But, don't freak.  Unless you sand it and create lots of dust, there should be no problem. Even if you did make dust, chances are nothing will happen. The only proven problem is when you are exposed to this dust in a confined space for many years. 

Your flooring should have been installed over a thin layer of underlayment, NOT direct on the subfloor. If this is the case you can remove this 1/4" thick material and then go over the subfloor. 

You could also install the 1/4" HB right over this backing if the wood floor under it is not 1/4" thick. In other words if it's the subfloor and therefore not removable. 

BTW, HardiBacker is NOT waterproof, and neither are any other backer boards. It's the correct thing to do though.

Jaz


----------



## JazMan

KHouse,

I think you've got the time-line wrong. Asbestos was used in flooring well into the '80's, and old stock could hang around to collect dust for many years after. 

Jaz


----------



## bonniemel

Oh....I feel betterish. 

The grey paper is stuck to a "plywood" looking floor. There maybe a second layer of "plywood below this. I am not sure. 

So I get this straight. You think we have two options:
1. if there is a second layer of "plywood" below this top layer with the grey paper attached, we could remove the top layer and then lay down motar, hardibacker, motar and tile
or 
2. we could just do the above process over the current layer (meaning motor over the plywood with the grey paper sealing it in, then hardibacker, then motar then tile


----------



## jogr

JazMan said:


> The only proven problem is when you are exposed to this dust in a confined space for many years.


Sorry, but that's not true. It can take a very short exposure to asbestos to cause serious problems. Besides someone will be living in the confined house for years. It's a very very serious mistake to rip up an asbestos containing floor without taking proper abatement procedures. The fibers cannot be expelled from the lungs and tearing up/delaminating a floor can put the fibers into the air. The OP needs to get testing done on the floor. If the testing is positive they should test the whole house (especially ductwork and carpeting) to see if the entire house is now contaminated.

It is irresponsible to imply that DIYers should ignore asbestos precautions and imply that exposure during removal is essentially harmless.


----------



## NHERal

Asbestos removal is a funny thing...if we come across it on sites and the city/town asks us to remove it, we'll throw on the resperators and suits, wrap it up in 12mil's of poly and haul it to a disposal yard. If we call an abatement crew they roll up in shorts.t-shirts, wing it into a few bags and in the back of a pickup and off they go(more than a few companies). I think some crews just charge for the decal on the truck. 
If you do decide to tackle removal, be sure to follow the guidelines the local authorities have in place, but before you go through the trouble(if your truly concerned), have some one take a sample...I see an average of $150 a site visit and $50 a sample.
In all honesty i think these abatement crews have a good racket going...i mean hell, America is the only place its hazardous


----------



## Bud Cline

> Sorry, but that's not true. It can take a very short exposure to asbestos to cause serious problems. Besides someone will be living in the confined house for years. It's a very very serious mistake to rip up an asbestos containing floor without taking proper abatement procedures. The fibers cannot be expelled from the lungs and tearing up/delaminating a floor can put the fibers into the air. The OP needs to get testing done on the floor. If the testing is positive they should test the whole house (especially ductwork and carpeting) to see if the entire house is now contaminated.
> 
> It is irresponsible to imply that DIYers should ignore asbestos precautions and imply that exposure during removal is essentially harmless.


*OH MY GOD! THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING. *
*QUICK! EVERYONE DRINK YOUR KOOL-AID AND PREPARE TO MEET YOUR MAKER.*


----------



## npbsurfr

I have to say my two cents here, having a family history in the construction industry and myself being a GC…

My father used to always tell me how he used to work in a garage when he was a kid, replacing brake shoes that were made of 100% asbestos. Today, jokingly, he laughs and describes how they used to blow the dust out of the drums, sending the dust everywhere. Obviously inhaling it and getting the dust on his jump suits, going home and having the dust get all over the house. He used to work in construction throughout the 50s too.

My father is approaching 80yrs old. Strong as an ox, and healthy as can be.

My uncle was exposed to the same level of asbestos throughout their childhood and until the 80s when it was banned completely in construction. My uncle just passed from colon cancer, which we believe was from drinking. My grandmother passed when she was nearly ninety, obviously washing her kids clothes had no impact (asbestos dust), and she passed from a brain tumor. 

It’s funny, because I just came across this page due to the fact that I just found some gray paper glued to the subfloor over linoleum. My advice, don’t freak out! You can clean your place better than any crew!

Just wear some respirators, keep the dust out of the rest of the house, and don’t breath it.

Also, if you keep it moist and wet you should be safe, but still wear a respirator to reduce your exposure. The method that I found best to remove this material/paper, is to get it wet, then scrap it off. Evidently the glue wasn’t/isn’t water resistant, and it peels right off. I’m then going to have my crew use a drum and take down the wood to have it completely restored.

The way I look at it, it’s not healthy, and even dangerous. But so is drinking, smoking, and even DRIVING! Simply reduce your risk of exposure. That’s it.


----------



## rusty baker

And be aware, the government is using the same overblown tactics for lead paint that they used for asbestos.


----------



## npbsurfr

I agree. I saw this picture on MSNBC and couldn't believe it. Talk about a screwed up fear tactic. 

"If your house was built before 1978 you're kids cereal will have lead paint poured into it!!!"

What a crock. So you can get the EPA over to your house, then from then on, they'll have the right to red tag your house, especially with the recent requirements in CA for lead paint. If you distrub any house that was painted before 1978, you have to have a special federal government, EPA, lic to test and remove the paint. WTF!!!

The CSLB is a state board. Not federal! People really need to pull their heads out and look at what's going on with our government!


----------



## rusty baker

The new lead paint rule is federal, not just Calif. It will affect anyone who disturbs more than 6 sq ft of painted surface. Even flooring installers. I think the class to be certified is $300. There are a bunch of nonsense rules to follow or you can be heavily fined. http://www.nahb.org/category.aspx?sectionID=879

Expect the cost of remodeling to escalate.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

*BTW - Original post is over 2 years old*

I think the problem with the new laws is it may force more people to DIY due to cost
And they may not (all) do the same job as a pro
Around here most houses that are renovated they gut & strip everything down to the sheathing & studs

My existing house almost all of the outside trim has been stripped off
Inside trim around the windows was replaced
All the old wood doors were tossed & replaced w/hollow core :furious:
All the trim was stripped & repainted
I'm glad its all gone....except for the doors...maybe

That still leaves the walls....but since we just repaint I guess its OK
Bathroom & sons bedroom have new drywall
Some other areas have new drywall
2nd floor is all new drywall


----------



## Daniel Holzman

Funny thing about asbestos, it is still mined in Brazil and Canada, and it is sold all over the world. There are over a hundred different types of asbestos, some of which are quite dangerous, others not so dangerous, according to the EPA. You can STILL buy asbestos containing products in the U.S., it was never officially banned so far as I can tell.

As noted, the fibers are the danger, as long as the asbestos remains contained within flooring, insulation, roof material etc., it is thought to be harmless, so as discussed do not stir it up, no sanding, no cutting. With reasonable precautions, you should be OK, see the EPA website for a thorough discussion on proper DIY removal procedures for asbestos containing material.


----------



## the tile guy

asbestos is way over rated!_ I have ripped out old vinyl floors that contain asbestos quite a few times! you just make sure you dont make dust and wear a mask just for good measure. _

If it is sheet vinyl then it will have a 1/4 inch plywood underneath of that. but if your not concerned about your new floor coming up to high, then just go over top of all of it with 1/2 inch exterior grade plywood , you can lay tile right over that. just make sure you screw every 4 inches square and use a high quality thinset. you get what you pay for in the thinset world. if you pull off a register vent you can see all the layers that you have on your floor


----------



## rusty baker

Might be wrong, but I think the goverment lost the lawsuit against the companies using asbestos in 1978.


----------



## gunt0017

*Don't take asbestos lightly*

Asbestos should not be taken lightly. In medical school we were taught a fair amount about it by occupational medicine experts, oncologists and respirologists. The main issue is the development of lung fibrosis (restricted lung movement) and mesothelioma (essentially a terminal/uncurable lung cancer at diagnosis)

The main thing is that no level of exposure is safe and much of the risk depends on specific type of asbestos and nature of exposure. Some case reports describe a mesothelioma occurring after only a few minutes of exposure. Certainly some patients are exposed their whole lives and don't develop the cancer, likely just restrictive lung disease that may or may not be symptomatic.

People in this thread are citing examples of people they know who have been fine after prolonged exposure. This is anecdotal evidence and should not be applied to a larger population (ie. internet chat site visitors). The science on asbestos risk is based on rigorous applied epidemiological evidence, and the overall risk is well characterized. Suggesting that asbestos is not a big deal is irresponsible. Get a professional to deal with your asbestos and choose them wisely so they don't contaminate your home.


----------



## sam floor

gunt0017 said:


> Asbestos should not be taken lightly. In medical school we were taught a fair amount about it by occupational medicine experts, oncologists and respirologists. The main issue is the development of lung fibrosis (restricted lung movement) and mesothelioma (essentially a terminal/uncurable lung cancer at diagnosis)
> 
> The main thing is that no level of exposure is safe and much of the risk depends on specific type of asbestos and nature of exposure. Some case reports describe a mesothelioma occurring after only a few minutes of exposure. Certainly some patients are exposed their whole lives and don't develop the cancer, likely just restrictive lung disease that may or may not be symptomatic.
> 
> People in this thread are citing examples of people they know who have been fine after prolonged exposure. This is anecdotal evidence and should not be applied to a larger population (ie. internet chat site visitors). The science on asbestos risk is based on rigorous applied epidemiological evidence, and the overall risk is well characterized. Suggesting that asbestos is not a big deal is irresponsible. Get a professional to deal with your asbestos and choose them wisely so they don't contaminate your home.


 Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## KStatefan

I would assume that after five years the OP has moved on to another project.


----------



## RWolff

jogr said:


> Sorry, but that's not true. It can take a very short exposure to asbestos to cause serious problems. Besides someone will be living in the confined house for years. It's a very very serious mistake to rip up an asbestos containing floor without taking proper abatement procedures. The fibers cannot be expelled from the lungs and tearing up/delaminating a floor can put the fibers into the air. The OP needs to get testing done on the floor. If the testing is positive they should test the whole house (especially ductwork and carpeting) to see if the entire house is now contaminated.
> 
> It is irresponsible to imply that DIYers should ignore asbestos precautions and imply that exposure during removal is essentially harmless.


In theory it only takes ONE ASBESTOS FIBER to cause cancer in individuals particularly susceptable, the trouble is you don't know who is susceptable or sensitive, there's no test, and there is no safe level of exposure!



> We were told this morning that this may contain asbestos.
> I'm freaking out!
> 
> Again there isn't any damage or dust visable to the eye, it isn't crumbling. It is firmly stuck to the sub floor.


Chances are it does, assume for the moment it does and act accordingly untill you have tests proving it's not. DO NOT vacuum this, asbestos fibers go right through regular vacuum cleaner filters and they become airbourne.
You cannot see the fibers really, they are microscopic which is one reason why they are so dangerous.
The floor tile likely has the less dangerous form, and because it's a rigid tile it's less dangerous than zonolite vermiculite insulation.
What you don't know is what the people who laid it down did when installing it, or what former owners did, did they use a power tool to cut the tiles, did they sand, drill holes and leave dust behind.
If the tiles are cracked, damaged and crumbly, that's worse than if they are intact.

I would:

1) Get this tile tested ASAP, you will have to google, but you need to send some random samples in or get someone in to take the samples for you.

2) Do not vacuum, scrap, discard, peel up or otherwise disturb the tiles or the floor untill you get the results back!

It is possible that some of the tile has asbestos and some not, it is also possible none has asbestos or it all does, only tests will say for sure, you can't go by appearance, style or age.


*By 1980, flooring felt accounted for 45 percent of the asbestos annually used for paper products, replacing previous felt products such as organic felt and jute. *Companies added latex or plastisol binding and vinyl sheeting to asbestos to make flooring felt under sheets with patterns likes terazzo.
Companies that manufacture asbestos floor backing include Armstrong World Industries, Inc., Nicolet, Inc., Koppers Co., American Biltrite, Inc.; Amtico Flooring Division, Johns-Manville, Brown Company, Tarkett, Inc., Congoleum Industries, Celotex Corporation, Raymark Industries, Inc., United States Gypsum Company and Georgia-Pacific Corporation.

*Intact floor backing may not release asbestos fibers as long as the tile is whole and undamaged, but worn or broken tiles may emit asbestos fibers into the air. Floor backing that has become friable, or able to crumble with the use of hand pressure, endangers health. As long as felt is not disturbed underneath the vinyl tile sheets, the asbestos remains encapsulated, preventing exposure to friable material.*
*Actions such as cutting, sanding, breaking, sawing and scraping floor backing can disturb asbestos that would normally remain sealed beneath the floor. The backing contains 80 to 100 percent chrysotile asbestos. Removing floor tiles or renovating or demolishing homes may also allow asbestos fibers to become airborne. 
*


http://www.asbestos.com/products/construction/floor-backing-taping-compounds.php



This is the main reason I encapsulated the tile in my gallery building under plywood, I was not going to risk tearing up 900 sq ft of 2 layers thick possibly asbestos, old damaged linoleum tile, I left it alone and put a 5/8" thick floor over it.


The sky is not falling, but the nay-sayers who dismiss the dangers of asbestos and the sheer criminal greed behind the main company (W.R. Grace Co) who knowingly and maliciously exposed untold numbers of employees, homeowners and others to their asbestos contaminated products knows no bounds.
Grace decided to file for bankruptcy and come back with a new name to avoid the lawsuits from sick and DYING former employees and people exposed, leaving everyone holding the bag for cleanup and the health problems.
at least 1/3 of the people in the town where their mine was died from asbestos related cancers.

When W.R. Grace & Company took over operation of the mines in 1963, they knew the vermiculite was contaminated with asbestos and that it caused health complications. But they didn't warn anyone, so mining continued. 

W.R. Grace executives knew about the mine's high level of tremolite asbestos dust and that exposure to the dust was damaging to the lungs, yet they never said anything to their employees. Townspeople were also affected by the asbestos-tainted vermiculite, as Grace had distributed their leftover vermiculite for use in playgrounds, backyards, gardens, roads and a number of other popular locations in the town. While the asbestos was circulating in the air around the mine, it also was included in baseball fields and other areas where children and citizens commonly spent their time. 


http://www.asbestos.com/jobsites/libby.php


----------



## RWolff

gunt0017 said:


> Asbestos should not be taken lightly. In medical school we were taught a fair amount about it by occupational medicine experts, oncologists and respirologists. The main issue is the development of lung fibrosis (restricted lung movement) and mesothelioma (essentially a terminal/uncurable lung cancer at diagnosis)
> 
> The main thing is that no level of exposure is safe and much of the risk depends on specific type of asbestos and nature of exposure. Some case reports describe a mesothelioma occurring after only a few minutes of exposure. Certainly some patients are exposed their whole lives and don't develop the cancer, likely just restrictive lung disease that may or may not be symptomatic.
> 
> People in this thread are citing examples of people they know who have been fine after prolonged exposure. This is anecdotal evidence and should not be applied to a larger population (ie. internet chat site visitors). The science on asbestos risk is based on rigorous applied epidemiological evidence, and the overall risk is well characterized. Suggesting that asbestos is not a big deal is irresponsible. Get a professional to deal with your asbestos and choose them wisely so they don't contaminate your home.


It is safe to say that due to how widespread asbestos has been used-in floors, roofing materials, cement products, insulation, pipe wrap, brake lining, and much more, probably there is not a person alive in this country who hasn't had at least SOME exposure to it at some point. Given it seems so many women have breast cancer, and cancers in general hit so many people, there's no dismissing the fact the cause is from all the crud we are exposed to in the food, water and air.
You read about the increase in wierd immune failure or nerve damage related diseases, MS, Lou Gherrigs, fibromyalgia and many others, and they can't figure out the causes, but it's the crud people are exposed to.

Dismissing asbestos as a serious health problem is a real bad idea- just ask the families of those who died from various lung cancers from it.
I won't even mention the Love Canal fiasco casued by dumping industrial chemicals.


----------



## RWolff

the tile guy said:


> asbestos is way over rated!_ I have ripped out old vinyl floors that contain asbestos quite a few times! you just make sure you dont make dust and wear a mask just for good measure. _


Asbestos fibers are microscopic, they can go thru those cheap paper filters like you climbing through an open window, not to mention the contamination of the room by it, and then using a shop vac whose filter like the paper mask lets the fibers go through it- now spread into the air and landing on carpets the people were breathing in the house after you left.

The stuff is insidious, and the fact the fibers break into smaller and smaller pieces makes it even more so.


----------



## Maintenance 6

sam floor said:


> Blah, blah, blah.


That is just a totally irresponsible reply.

To the OP. There is no real way to tell whether a product contains asbestos without testing it. There are other products that look and feel like asbestos. As far as your timeline, know this. First, asbestos was never really banned from products in the U.S. The overwhelming majority of product manufactureres in the U.S. voluntarily removed it from their products in 1982 when the US EPA ATTEMPTED to ban it. Second, products that already contained it were still on shelves at distributors and retailors. These products could easily have made their way into use even long after 1982 since they were not recalled. Some products have it, some don't. The 1983 installation date is hit or miss. Some of the mastics used to adhere tile and sheet goods also contained asbestos. 

*"The backing contains 80 to 100 percent **chrysotile asbestos**."*

I'm not sure where that statistic comes from, but I'm pretty confident that it is incorrect. That high number would not allow room for asphalt, latex, vinyl or any other binders in the product. Even asbestos breeching cement is not 100%.


----------



## rusty baker

I remember hearing that the backing was 2-3% asbestos. And there is no danger unless it is friable.


----------



## olzo55

Rusty I respect your flooring experience. But, because you heard something is just rumor. There are loads of facts concerning asbestos. Because symptoms take decades to appear, installers usually say it hasn't affected me so the science is B.S. That's a huge error to make.


----------



## rusty baker

Sorry, but even the EPA says there is no danger unless it is friable.


----------



## olzo55

asbestos dust caused by removal of backing materials is the concern. Can you show me where it says it's ok to just remove asbestos backed sheet goods without any precautions?


----------



## rusty baker

No one said not to use precautions. But you don't need to pay a company for an overpriced removal. As long as it is kept wet, it is safe to remove.


----------



## olzo55

I don't expect DIY ers to understand friable/non-friable materials. Stabilized asbestos containing materials can be come friable when removed. And often pros have differing views of removal techniques and standards. But we are held to a higher standard than homeowners.

These guideline are from the Resilient Floor Covering Institute. You can check out their website for more details.

unless sure presume all vinyl sheet flooring contains asbestos.

do not sand,dry sweep,drill, saw, beadblast or mechanically chip or pulverize the resilient flooring.

before removing, vacuum with disposable HEPA filter with no brush attachment.

floor should be kept wet with detergent/water solution while removing cut strips of flooring.

Felt backing must be kept wet while scraping.

Do not dry sweep.

Put material into 6mil plastic bags and label for proper disposal.


I don't always agree with the standards set but that's the way it is.


----------



## oh'mike

olzo55 said:


> I don't expect DIY ers to understand friable/non-friable materials.
> 
> That statement sort of assumes DIYer are rather simple minded ,doesn't it?


----------



## olzo55

No I don't think so. Just that they don't have the lingo. But if they want to get out the dictionary......


----------



## oh'mike

They? ..........................So all DIYers are the same?


----------



## rusty baker

Back in 1983, I worked at the biggest carpet retailer in Kansas City. Reps from the EPA gave us a talk. They said, if at all possible, underlay over VAT, if not possible, get it wet and scrape it up.


----------



## olzo55

oh'mike said:


> They? ..........................So all DIYers are the same?



Mike, adding something important about asbestos or trying to start a controversy where no exists?


----------



## olzo55

rusty baker said:


> Back in 1983, I worked at the biggest carpet retailer in Kansas City. Reps from the EPA gave us a talk. They said, if at all possible, underlay over VAT, if not possible, get it wet and scrape it up.



OK. But there's a little more when you're giving advice to people that don't do this every day, no? Just wet it? That's true but a little light on the whole method. The RFCI fills in what you didn't say. The EPA has info, too.


----------



## oh'mike

Just trying to figure you out.

I think I have.--Mike----


----------



## olzo55

Sure, Mike.

Re read the OP s first post. He's freaking out. He needed accurate info.


----------



## ddawg16

I smell troll......


----------



## oh'mike

The OP asked his question in 2008---after five years,I'm sure the 'freaking out' has stopped.


----------



## rusty baker

olzo55 said:


> Mike, adding something important about asbestos or trying to start a controversy where no exists?


What about you? You are pushing the exact same thing on other forums. I think you thrive on controversy.


----------



## olzo55

Ok. Some interesting comments. I wandered here looking to view a concrete staining post that got kicked here from CT.

This topic has been revived twice since it started.Once 2 years after it started and commented on. And now 3 years since the second revival and comments made. I didn't start this revival. But it must be something people search.

What is the chance of 2 posts on the same topic on different forums? Search "asbestos" and find your favorite forum. Here's the number of topics on asbestos:
Floor Pro-977 threads: Contractor Talk-818;JB forum-317. Consumer forums? This Old House-2,355;Holmes on homes-785; DIY forum-500. Controversy? Just happened to be at the same time.

These threads will be seen by contractors and DIY ers for a long, long time. My comment was to give them complete and accurate information. They should check out the EPA,OSHA websites. Some trade associations are good too. The RFCI info follows the EPA.

And don't forget that this site has a disclaimer that comments here may not be accurate or complete and they should use their best judgement regarding what they read.


----------



## rosethornva

olzo55 said:


> This topic has been revived twice since it started.Once 2 years after it started and commented on. And now 3 years since the second revival and comments made. I didn't start this revival. But it must be something people search.
> 
> These threads will be seen by contractors and DIY ers for a long, long time. My comment was to give them complete and accurate information. They should check out the EPA,OSHA websites. Some trade associations are good too. The RFCI info follows the EPA.
> 
> And don't forget that this site has a disclaimer that comments here may not be accurate or complete and they should use their best judgement regarding what they read.


And now I've revived it again...

For those of us who love old houses, dealing with potentially toxic materials is just part of the gig. 

The notion that "a single fiber of asbestos" can cause lung disease is a bit over the top. If you're a susceptible host, then yeah, I guess a single fiber could do you in, but as another poster said, most of the people over 10 years old have been exposed to asbestos time and time again. 

Remember the old Lady Kenmore washing machines? The "snubber" ( that little disc that was held in place by a strong wire spring, and sat on top of the tub rim) had high-content asbestos. Toasters and hair-dryers had asbestos (used as a heat shield). Flooring and ceilings and all manner of home improvement products had asbestos. 

My father-in-law worked in the Norfolk Naval Shipyard during WW2, and they'd work with asbestos. He said the white stuff was in the air so thick that you couldn't see 50 feet in front of you. He lived to a ripe old age, and died of a non-related disease. 

Chances are, incidental exposure (such as most homeowners will have) will not hurt you. I would never knowingly or purposefully expose myself now (I'm in my late 50s), but I really don't think there's any reason to be terrified of the stuff.


----------



## rusty baker

rosethornva said:


> And now I've revived it again...
> 
> For those of us who love old houses, dealing with potentially toxic materials is just part of the gig.
> 
> The notion that "a single fiber of asbestos" can cause lung disease is a bit over the top. If you're a susceptible host, then yeah, I guess a single fiber could do you in, but as another poster said, most of the people over 10 years old have been exposed to asbestos time and time again.
> 
> Remember the old Lady Kenmore washing machines? The "snubber" ( that little disc that was held in place by a strong wire spring, and sat on top of the tub rim) had high-content asbestos. Toasters and hair-dryers had asbestos (used as a heat shield). Flooring and ceilings and all manner of home improvement products had asbestos.
> 
> My father-in-law worked in the Norfolk Naval Shipyard during WW2, and they'd work with asbestos. He said the white stuff was in the air so thick that you couldn't see 50 feet in front of you. He lived to a ripe old age, and died of a non-related disease.
> 
> Chances are, incidental exposure (such as most homeowners will have) will not hurt you. I would never knowingly or purposefully expose myself now (I'm in my late 50s), but I really don't think there's any reason to be terrified of the stuff.


Just like the lead paint scare. Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Sherla Keith

My home was built in 1925. I pulled up some old carpet and found a large piece of linoleum that had a print on it that looked like carpet, a design. It is not glued down and when I called to ask the previous owners if they knew how old it was they said they had laid the carpet in the 70s and just covered it up. Since its not glued down can I just dispose of it normally? Roll it up and such?


----------



## JazMan

Hi,

That was known as a linoleum rug and were available 'till the '80's at least. They came in several sizes. The backing is tar-paper based, and so it might contain some asbestos fibers. Being a bit sticky, the back might have stuck to the floor, you'l find out cuz it's very delicate and will rip easy. 

Just roll it up and take it to the curb. If you're concerned, ask your town if they'd like you to do anything special.

Jaz


----------



## janihenn

rusty baker said:


> I remember hearing that the backing was 2-3% asbestos. And there is no danger unless it is friable.


 Incorrect. I just had the vinyl floor tested in my 1979 Serro Scotty and the backing is 50% Chrysotile asbestos.


----------

